# Voodoo/Swamp Theme



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I've haven't been online in a long long time. I forgot how much I love this forum. (Had health issues) Okay, so I am working on a Theme for next year. Voodoo/swamp theme. (It's too late to do one this year). Please help by giving me ideas. I want ideas on decorations, and I need a list of any words that are voodoo related (that always gives me ideas). I am making voodoo dolls as party favors with a Velcro pouch that contains a surprise and I am making my own game and game board for the party. So the words will help with the game board and the game cards.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

Hands of glory, shrunken heads, snakes. Maybe an alligator. Potions and powders. A voodoo queen!

Whenever voodoo comes to mind, I think of New Orleans and their graveyards.

Honestly I'd run a google search for voodoo supplies and check out some retailers websites. Should find plenty of prop ideas there.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Anything swamp related. Green creepy cloth strips hanging to look like moss . Lanterns that have the bulb that looks like a flame flickering, BUGS, skeletons dressed with swampy clothes, banjo playing skeleton......swamp shack. I did voodoo/ swamp last year it was alot of fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Marie Laveau, Gris Gras bags, hex bags

Do a search for voodoo or swamp themes on here


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

I love this laser swap cody1073 has made. Pretty cheap and relatively easy - line lasers and a fog machine. Check out the video further down in the comments!!

https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/199913-2018-laser-swamp.html

I've already pinched the idea for next year!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2018)

I did a voodoo theme a few years back for a party. Hoping this uploads okay.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad that you are feeling better and back in the haunting spirit. 

There have been some very cool swamp/voodoo themes in the past few years. There's one in particular, very recent, that sticks in my mind and I really enjoyed. I see if I can find it. Recall it being decorated inside and out.

In the meantime not sure if you are also looking for outdoor swamp related setups as well, but I loved what SinisterSmitty did with pallets and creating the look of Spanish Moss from their tree. 

https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/189594-swamp-haunt-2017-a.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

3pinkpoodles did this fabulous party last year. https://www.halloweenforum.com/part...00727-our-voodoo-island-hulaween-success.html You'll get tons of ideas from her party. She always does amazing, detailed set ups. Great party goer costumes too.

Addicted2Boo did a voodoo theme back in 2011 (thank you Addicted2Boo for paying Photobucket so that we can still see your photos!). In particular I loved the big Voodoo doll she did (could see creating a lifesize one and using it for a photo op for party goers) and liked how she created the swampy feeling under their patio area with tree branches and gauze I guess. https://www.halloweenforum.com/part...ecipes/111137-my-voodoo-bayou-2011-party.html

I liked a lot of things Sublime Nightmare did with her bayou theme back in 2012. Her "swamp pool" stuck with me over the years. I have seen a few other people on here who have created "swamp pond water" and they really create a great effect if you have the space, time, etc to create outside your house. https://www.halloweenforum.com/part...119893-start-my-voodoo-swamp-decorations.html


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm doing this theme this year as well and I've "borrowed" lots of ideas from these 3 parties  so, thank y'all!! 

Please post your progress, i would love to see the stuff you create. 

so far my rooms are a 

swamp room - bathroom, hallway - lots of bugs and snakes in this area
alter room - tons of candles, skulls, tarot cards etc
potions and swamp witch area
witch doctor area 
voodoo lounge. this will be in the garage
and maybe a mardi gras area? 

I'm making Gris Gris bags for my invitations 

a


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Have you seen this album full of amazing stuff https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/3pinkpoodles-albums-2018-voodoo-island-hulaween.html


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

wanted to share these. My friend Moonwitchkitty made me this voodoo staff and brought me some little skulls and alligator teeth!!






































and my Mom and I made over some foam skulls i got on clearance at Goodwill. I'm going to add these to DT tiki torches


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Mylar from Lowe's to create the water effect. You can also use hollywood haunters cutting technique (on youtube) to make your own netting from "gold" tablecloths at dollar tree when they are available. Lol - they are not gold at all but have a great old vine color:


----------

